# Are chatterbaits a gimmick?



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I got my first chatterbait bass sunday. I didn't run out and grab them up when they first came out(i am pretty cheap so i waited for them on sale). I fished them half the time that I would have thrown a spinnerbait last year with no luck. I think had a spinnerbait been in front of this fishes nose he would have eaten thet too. Is this really a wonder lure? I have one fish on this thing compared to countless on other moveing baits. What do you guys think about these goofy lures? Maybe i was the one caught on the chatterbait, I did buy a handful of em after all.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I like them. I use them in stained water. I figure they put out alot more vibration than a spinnerbait. Also, every fish has already seen the spinnerbait, not so on the chatterbait. 

As far as them being a "wonder" bait, no. Just another weapon to add to your arsenal against our #1 most wanted, mr bucketmouth.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

it almost ranks up there with the jig for gimmicks


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I went through a cove once that I knew had to hold fish. 
Went through it twice with my standard "go to" baits and couldn't get a bite. 
Had just got a chatterbait and decided to give it a try.
Caught 5 fish in less then an hour. 
Chartreuse and white works best for me!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

It all depends on the conditions. I know several of the Elite Anglers in the BASS tour do indeed use them. I've caught fish on them but haven't experimented a lot.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had alot of success on them so far this year (Mosquito Madness excluded!), especially the chartreuse/lime green.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

every lure is a gimmick ,most don't look like real bait ,but catch fish and fisherman


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

My two largest Ohio largemouth, came on a Blue and White terminator spinnerbait, and a white Chatterbait.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

These were caught this year by my son on a chatterbait. It was a few weeks ago when I posted these pictures onto the Central Ohio forum page.

They were both caught on a chatterbait by my son (pictured). It's not my go to lure. But it doesn't hurt to toss one around every now and then.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I like to use them with a fluke or similar soft plastic, instead of the skirt. I have had pretty good success using it this way. I have also found, if I am not getting strikes on a steady retrieve, it is good to stop and let it fall. Sometimes the strike comes on the fall (imagine that!), or while it is sitting on the bottom.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Maybe Its angler error on my part . Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't so much know that it's "angler-error". I think it has more to do with building some confidence in them. In my own experience, I have fished them enough to build confidence in various techniques. You'll find that white works well in the spring and that darker colors work best in the later months. I've had success tossing them around weedbeds and rocks on windy days. Like other baits and techniques, just work on it for a while and you'll find they are as good as most of the other tools in your box.


----------

